# Problema con fuente de alimentación aire acondicionado Royal



## El perdulario (Jun 24, 2021)

Hola chicos, tengo una placa electrónica de un aire acondicionado tipo split marca Royal, que no arranca su fuente de alimentación, inicialmente el transformador me entrega por el secundario 14 voltios AC, pero luego el voltaje cae a sólo unos 30 voltios en el primario del propio transformador, cuando debería tener 220 voltios, que si se mantienen entre la entrada del neutro a la bobina del primero de dicho transformador y el extremo de salida del fusible por la otra fase de alimentación a la placa, justo antes de un termistor PTC que va conectado en serie al otro extremo de la bobina del primario. Ósea que todo me indica que dicho termistor PTC, al aumentar su valor de resistencia, hace caer la tensión eléctrica, de hecho se calienta bastante al punto de haber perdido su color real, que imagino pudo haber sido un verde o un gris. Ahora la pregunta sería: ¿Qué puede estar motivando que esto suceda? Si tenemos un voltaje correcto en estos momentos.
Por otro lado: ¿Puedo eliminar el PTC, de manera definitiva o al menos de manera provisional, para descartar si sólo el PTC, es el que no me deja arrancar la fuente, para que la placa electrónica funcione? 
De antemano agradezco todo el apoyo. Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 24, 2021)

Ahi lo que se vé es el terminal del cable marrón recalentado.   Arreglá eso porque debe estar haciendo mal contacto.


----------



## javier47 (Jun 24, 2021)

42.96€ 9% de DESCUENTO|Placa base para aire acondicionado, PCB:TL32GGFT9189 KZ (HB) YL TL32GGFT9189 KZ (HB)|air conditioning board|air conditioning pcbair conditioning circuit board - AliExpress  (cómo último extremo)


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 24, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Ahi lo que se vé es el terminal del cable marrón recalentado.   Arreglá eso porque debe estar haciendo mal contacto.


Hola Eduardo, gracias por responder a mi pregunta hermano, pero ése terminal apesar de lo que aparenta en la imagen, está como nuevo, ni siquiera a perdido el pavón plateado, ya fue revisado y es como una mancha que tiene la propia cubierta, pero cables y terminales están de lujo. En cambio en esa misma imagen, usted puede apreciar el termistor PTC encerrado dentro del círculo rosa, que si tiene degradado su color y es quien no deja llegar al primario del transformador, los 220 voltios AC de la red eléctrica. Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 24, 2021)

El perdutario dijo:


> Hola Eduardo, gracias por responder a mi pregunta hermano, pero ése terminal apesar de lo que aparenta en la imagen, está como nuevo, ni siquiera a perdido el pavón plateado, ya fue revisado y es como una mancha que tiene la propia cubierta, pero cables y terminales están de lujo. En cambio en esa misma imagen, usted puede apreciar el termistor PTC encerrado dentro del círculo rosa, que si tiene degradado su color y es quien no deja llegar al primario del transformador, los 220 voltios AC de la red eléctrica. Gracias



Entonces seguí el circuito del primario a ver donde te hace mal contacto.    
El PTC podrá estar mal, pero no puede ser el responsable de los 30V en primario pues no tiene sentido que esté en serie.  Lo que se suele usar son NTC, y no con trafos sino cuando se rectifica directo de 220.


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 24, 2021)

javier47 dijo:


> 42.96€ 9% de DESCUENTO|Placa base para aire acondicionado, PCB:TL32GGFT9189 KZ (HB) YL TL32GGFT9189 KZ (HB)|air conditioning board|air conditioning pcbair conditioning circuit board - AliExpress (cómo último extremo)


Hola amigo Javier47, muchas gracias por la propuesta, por el momento, la intención es de reparar, hermano la situación ahora, no permite otra cosa, a menos que suceda un milagro jjjj. Gracias


Eduardo dijo:


> Entonces seguí el circuito del primario a ver donde te hace mal contacto.
> El PTC podrá estar mal, pero no puede ser el responsable de los 30V en primario pues no tiene sentido que esté en serie.  Lo que se suele usar son NTC, y no con trafos sino cuando se rectifica directo de 220.


Hola Eduardo, hermano gracias una vez más, pero es precisamente así como lo describo, ubicada la punta negativa del multímetro, escala de 750 voltios AC, en la entrada de la bobina del primario, por el neutro y la punta roja antes del PTC conectado en serie con la entrada de fase al primario y el fusible, repito antes del PTC para el lado del fusible tengo los 220 voltios AC, con el neutro del primario, ahora luego del PTC, los 30 voltios comentados. Aclaro que esto sucede en cuanto comienza a calentarse el PTC, si este último espero que se enfríe a temperatura ambiente normal como de 30⁰C por aquí en éste momento, si conduce o deja pasar los 220 voltios AC. No se si necesita el lado opuesto de la placa electrónica, para que pueda comprender la conexión que describo. Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 24, 2021)

El perdutario dijo:


> .... No se si necesita el lado opuesto de la placa electrónica, para que pueda comprender la conexión que describo.



100% necesaria.  Mirando desde arriba solo se puede saber si algo explotó, dice poco del circuito.


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 24, 2021)

Hola chicos, aquí envío la otra cara de la placa electrónica, con el señalamiento dentro del círculo rosa, de la conexión serie del termistor PTC, entre el fusible y la entrada al terminal por ésa fase al primario del transformador. Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 24, 2021)

Está en serie no mas.  
Pero ojo,  por más que está escrito PTC, en placas como esta que le acabo de sacar una foto (después de revolver mi basural electrónico) , es en realidad un NTC.   La comprobación es simple: Medís la resistencia - calentás las patas con el soldador - medís de vuelta.



Podés puentearlo para verificar que el equipo marche, pero no armarlo. Tocá el transformador y el puente de diodos a ver si calientan.
Es mucho mas probable que se te esté haciendo un corto por componente quemado en la placa a que se el PTC.


----------



## pepelui01 (Jun 24, 2021)

Yo reemplazaría el PTC por una lámpara serie, para sacarme la duda de si es el problema...


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 24, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Entonces seguí el circuito del primario a ver donde te hace mal contacto.
> El PTC podrá estar mal, pero no puede ser el responsable de los 30V en primario pues no tiene





Eduardo dijo:


> Está en serie no mas.
> Pero ojo,  por más que está escrito PTC, en placas como esta que le acabo de sacar una foto (después de revolver mi basural electrónico) , es en realidad un NTC.   La comprobación es simple: Medís la resistencia - calentás las patas con el soldador - medís de vuelta.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268855
> ...


Vale comprendo, no estoy en el taller ahora, pero en cuanto regrese, voy a medir la resistencia del termistor, para salir de la duda, juraría que ayer lo medi estando frío y tenía unos 75 ohm en la escala de diodos, como ya le había comentado, su comportamiento es a calentarse, luego de recibir alimentación, por lo que no creo que necesite calentarlo con el cautín o soldador, después vuelvo a medir. No visualice más componentes más componentes dañados físicamente o con otra colocación. Ahora sí llamó mi atención que 2 o 3 de los diodos a la salida del secundario del transformador, montados en la placa, me ofrecieron un valor de resistencia casi idéntico polarizados directamente que a la inversa, pero levanté uno de los extremos de uno de ellos y su lectura luego fue correcta en un solo sentido, por lo que descarté a los otros 2. Gracias por continuar con su ayuda.


pepelui01 dijo:


> Yo reemplazaría el PTC por una lámpara serie, para sacarme la duda de si es el problema...


Hola pepelui01, muchas gracias por auxiliar a mi pregunta hermano, voy hacer ésa prueba utilizando una lámpara en serie, correcto, ahora espero tener resultados, con una lámpara de 110 voltios AC, porque la que tenía para éste trabajo a 220 voltios, sufrió un accidente en caída libre, del cual había escapado en veces anteriores, pero de ésta última no sobrevivió. La duda ahora sería si puede resultar con esta de 110 voltios, alimentando las entradas de la placa electrónica con los 220 voltios AC, osea 110 voltios AC por cada fase o puedo hacer la prueba igual alimentando la placa electrónica con 110 voltios AC por ambas fases, aclaro, sólo para la prueba, haber le hago éste comentario, porque preocupa que el dichoso termistor, sea de coeficiente positivo o negativo, en realidad lo qu esté asumiendo la sobre carga, por un corte en otro lugar, aunque sus funciones de protección, no sean precisamente ésas. Gracias


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 25, 2021)

Yo probaría desenchufando el secundario de la placa y mediría si sigue haciendo lo mismo. Si hace lo mismo entonces algo hay de malo en el transformador (¿ recalentamiento ?, ¿ Espiras en corto ?). Si todas las medidas vuelven a ser normales entonces a buscar que hay en corto en la placa.

No es bueno "puentear" protecciones sin saber primero cual es el problema.


----------



## Arcangel (Jun 25, 2021)

*D*esconecta el transformador de la placa y conéctalo a la línea tiene q*ue* sonar un pitido en la placa*,* si no prende verifica el filtro electrolítico *,* el cerámico y el 7805 ( éstos suelen ponerse en corto ) .. si anda cambia el PTC


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 25, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Yo probaría desenchufando el secundario de la placa y mediría si sigue haciendo lo mismo. Si hace lo mismo entonces algo hay de malo en el transformador (¿ recalentamiento ?, ¿ Espiras en corto ?). Si todas las medidas vuelven a ser normales entonces a buscar que hay en corto en la placa.
> 
> No es bueno "puentear" protecciones sin saber primero cual es el problema.


Hola switchxxi, muchas gracias por su apoyo hermano, ayer sin tener presente su recomendación, desconecté el secundario energisé la placa electrónica y tenía 14 voltios AC, pero repito no se me ocurrió tener en cuenta ése detalle, de hecho ahora me parece que al momento de la medición, había pasado más de 1 minuto que es mucho más de lo que tarda el termistor X en abrir el circuito al primario del transformador, por lo que si existe un componente en corte, no debe ser el transformador, de todos modos igual mañana hago la prueba y confírmo. También antes había hecho una prueba con una lámpara de 110v 60w a modo de circuito serie, pero alimentando la placa electrónica, con 110 voltios AC, porque mí lámpara serie de 220v, como ya había comentado sufrió un lamentable accidente y no resucitó, bueno el caso es que la serie con 110v, ni pestaño. Gracias


Arcangel dijo:


> *D*esconecta el transformador de la placa y conéctalo a la línea tiene q*ue* sonar un pitido en la placa*,* si no prende verifica el filtro electrolítico *,* el cerámico y el 7805 ( éstos suelen ponerse en corto ) .. si anda cambia el PTC


Hola Arcangel, gracias hermano por su ayuda, le comento que la placa electrónica una vez alimentada con 220 voltios AC, no hace nada de nada, mañana voy a probar si llegan al regulador 7805, los 14 voltios AC, que entrega el secundario antes de los apenas 30 segundos que se toma el termistor en abrir el circuito  de alimentación al primario del transformador. Muchísimas gracias, mañana hago sus recomendaciones y comento. Saludos.


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 26, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Yo probaría desenchufando el secundario de la placa y mediría si sigue haciendo lo mismo. Si hace lo mismo entonces algo hay de malo en el transformador (¿ recalentamiento ?, ¿ Espiras en corto ?). Si todas las medidas vuelven a ser normales entonces a buscar que hay en corto en la placa.
> 
> No es bueno "puentear" protecciones sin saber primero cual es el problema.


Hola switchxxi, hermano ya realice la prueba recomendada por usted y el resultado fue negativo, ósea el transformador está ok y curiosamente el termistor, se comportó de manera positiva, ósea que esta vez no se calentó por más tiempo que prolongue la prueba, ni tampoco lo hizo el transformador, así como además el voltaje nunca se perdió en el primario, ósea que se mantuvo 220 voltios entrando y 14 saliendo por el secundario, obviamente éste  último desconectado de la placa electrónica, antes del puente rectificador de diodos. Todo parece indicar que definitivamente hay un cortocircuito a partir de la rectificación, anteriormente había comentado que 3 diodos de los 6 que están a continuación del secundario del transformador, me ofrecen una lectura similar, al medirlos en la propia placa electrónica, al ser polarizados directamente y a la inversa, por salir de dudas, levanté uno de los extremos de una de ellas al azahar y el resultado fue negativo, ósea estaba bien, por lo que descarté las otras 2, ahora tendré que igual verificarlas por si las moscas. Agradecería hermano cualquier otro sugerencia de ayuda al respecto. Saludos.


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 26, 2021)

No llego a ver bien pero ¿ que resistencia mide entre los terminales del capacitor C101 ?.

Pareciera que C101 es el filtro principal. Si la medida da unos 51 Ohms puede que el regulador (IC102) este en corto (51 Ohm medirá porque hay una resistencia en serie antes del regulador para que este no trabaje tan forzado).

Si es mas baja, a empezar a levantar y medir, capacitor, diodos, etc (El corto esta en la linea pero antes de la resistencia de 51 Ohms).

Por las dudas confirma siguiendo las pistas porque puede que se me haya echo un lio siguiéndolas a ojimetro con lo que todo lo anterior no tendrá validez. También puede que haya algo mas en la linea de 14V de alterna, por ejemplo un rectificado a media onda para manejar algún motor lo cual tendría sentido para usar una tensión tan alta.


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 26, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Está en serie no mas.
> Pero ojo,  por más que está escrito PTC, en placas como esta que le acabo de sacar una foto (después de revolver mi basural electrónico) , es en realidad un NTC.   La comprobación es simple: Medís la resistencia - calentás las patas con el soldador - medís de vuelta.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268855
> ...



Hola Eduardo, hermano definitivamente debe haber un cortocircuito, que sí hace que se calienten los diodos, casi a la par que lo hace el termistor y sólo me deja llegar 3.22 Volts hasta el 7805, durante unos 30 o 40 segundos que tarda el termistor X en abrir el circuito. Dicho termistor sin alimentación tiene una lectura de 75 Ohm, pero al se alimentada la placa electrónica con 220 Volts, en pocos segundos sobrepasa el kilo y al desconectar alimentación, regresa a los 75 Ohm en poco menos de 30 segundos, rapidísimo. No se calienta el termistor, ni abre el circuito al primario, si se desconecta el secundario del propio transformador. Gracias


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 26, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> No llego a ver bien pero ¿ que resistencia mide entre los terminales del capacitor C101 ?.
> 
> Pareciera que C101 es el filtro principal. Si la medida da unos 51 Ohms puede que el regulador (IC102) este en corto (51 Ohm medirá porque hay una resistencia en serie antes del regulador para que este no trabaje tan forzado).
> 
> ...



Hola switchxxi, hermano gracias por dispensar de su tiempo, para intentar ayudarme, le comento que la R100, resistencia de 51 ohm, conectada en serie con el ping #1 de entrada al 7805 IC102, dicha resistencia de tamaño promedio ubicada justo al costado del capacitor color naranja, conserva su valor de resistencia, pero la lectura entre los terminales de dicho capacitor electrolítico color naranja C101, diría que es de 0 ohm, lo mismo en la escala de diodos, que en la de resistencia de 200 ohm, ósea que su lectura es demasiado baja o pequeña. Por las dudas levanté el capacitor naranja C101 de la placa y aunque mi pobre capacímetro sólo mide hasta 200 uF, colocando el multímetro en la escala de diodos otra vez y el capacitor fuera de placa, al polarizar sus terminales en un sentido o en otro al estilo diodo, primero pita el multímetro con una lectura inicial como de 120 ohm y luego comienza a aumentar, hasta que abre la lectura en infinito, por desgracia es el método casero más cercano para hacer esta comprobación, hasta que permitan los viajes libremente en mi país, para poder comprar un capacímetro de mayores rangos de lecturas. Volviendo al capacitor, por el compartimiento antes descrito, no creo que pueda tener daño alguno. Ahora seguiré agradeciendo, el mínimo apoyo hermano, que  me pueda seguir brindando. Gracias por la comunicación. Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 26, 2021)

El perdutario dijo:


> Hola Eduardo, hermano definitivamente debe haber un cortocircuito, que sí hace que se calienten los diodos, casi a la par que lo hace el termistor y sólo me deja llegar 3.22 Volts hasta el 7805, durante unos 30 o 40 segundos que tarda el termistor X en abrir el circuito. Dicho termistor sin alimentación tiene una lectura de 75 Ohm, pero al se alimentada la placa electrónica con 220 Volts, en pocos segundos sobrepasa el kilo y al desconectar alimentación, regresa a los 75 Ohm en poco menos de 30 segundos, rapidísimo. No se calienta el termistor, ni abre el circuito al primario, si se desconecta el secundario del propio transformador. Gracias



Esas placas suelen usar un 7805 de regulador -->  Soldale unos cables y medí que tensión tenés en la entrada y salida.

Si llegas a tener tensión muy baja en la salida y "casi" normal en la entrada es firme candidato a integrado quemado,  mientras no sea el micro hay esperanza...


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 26, 2021)

La resistencia de 51 Ohms esta en serie con el regulador 7805, si este o a partir de ahí se encontrara algo en corto quedaría la resistencia de 51 Ohms a masa y esa seria la lectura que daría al medir en el capacitor de filtrado de la entrada.

Desconectando el capacitor y midiéndolo afuera, la lectura que da pareciera que no es el problema.

Ahora hay que buscar en la entrada no regulada que mas hay que pueda "tirar" la tensión al "suelo".

Por las dudas desconecta motores y frente (Si es que tiene una placa aparte que muestre información) para ver que pasa. Si el corto desaparece se empieza a conectar de a uno para ir aislando y reduciendo el área a buscar.


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 26, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Esas placas suelen usar un 7805 de regulador -->  Soldale unos cables y medí que tensión tenés en la entrada y salida.
> 
> Si llegas a tener tensión muy baja en la salida y "casi" normal en la entrada es firme candidato a integrado quemado,  mientras no sea el micro hay esperanza...


Hola Eduardo, gracias hermano por continuar auxiliandome, al ping #1 del 7805 sólo llegan 3.22 voltios DC durante unos segundos, hasta que corta el termistor, por lo que no sale nada por el ping #3. Ya verifique todos los diodos rectificadores, el capacitor electrolítico naranja y la resistencia de 51 ohm antes del regulador y todo bien. Sé que tiene que haber algún cortocircuito pero no lo logro encontrar. Justo ahora, acabo de darme cuenta, que el IC103, ósea la ULN CS2003CP, se calienta tanto como los diodos rectificadores, no se sí dicho componente, puede ser el afortunado, no recuerdo nunca haber notado que éste tipo de integrado, funcione caliente, jjjj, increíble Waooh, por pura carambola, acabo de desconectar el step motor switch, ósea el motor a pasos que mueve las persianas de la salida de aire y voila resucitó tutankamón. Ya todo comenzó a funcionar al 100%, ¡¡no me lo creo!! y tampoco se como agradecer el apoyo que usted y el de todos los otros colegas, que participaron en mi encuestas, que al igual que usted, tan amablemente, me dispensaron su tiempo en aras de ayudar. Muchísimas gracias a todos hermanitos y a ésta gran comunidad. Saludos y un abrazo. Perdu


switchxxi dijo:


> La resistencia de 51 Ohms esta en serie con el regulador 7805, si este o a partir de ahí se encontrara algo en corto quedaría la resistencia de 51 Ohms a masa y esa seria la lectura que daría al medir en el capacitor de filtrado de la entrada.
> 
> Desconectando el capacitor y midiéndolo afuera, la lectura que da pareciera que no es el problema.
> 
> ...


Hola switchxxi, hermano me quito el sombrero ante usted, sin dudas hermano que eres un genio, justo lo recomendado, estoy más que agradecido, por su paciencia, por su gentileza y por el tiempo dedicado en ayudarme, la experiencia que me a trasmitido, sólo nace en personas de buen corazón. Un fraternal abrazo y gracias por la comunicación. Saludos Perdu.l


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 26, 2021)

Revisá si el cortocircuito está en el cable del motor ,puede haberse retorcido/mordido y se tocan cables o contra la chapa.

Esos motores son de muy baja potencia, salvo por defecto de fabricacion o vandalismo es difícil que se quemen.


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 26, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Revisá si el cortocircuito está en el cable del motor ,puede haberse retorcido/mordido y se tocan cables o contra la chapa.
> 
> Esos motores son de muy baja potencia, salvo por defecto de fabricacion o vandalismo es difícil que se quemen.


Vale hermano, muchísimas gracias por todas sus recomendaciones y sugerencias, por hoy fue suficiente, pero mañana prometo comenzaré la jornada, revisando al detalle, todas las partes del motor y luego le comento los resultados, estoy muy feliz, espero que usted también sueñe con los angelitos jjjj. Un abrazo. Saludos Perdu.


----------



## javier47 (Jun 27, 2021)

Entiendo perfectamente la situación!! Me pasa lo mismo con un osciloscopio que yo solito he roto!!! Tengo que arreglarlo si o si. No puedo permitirme otro. Te animo, lamento no poder echarte una mano, mis conocimientos son muy limitados aún!!... dale, lo conseguirás!


----------



## El perdulario (Jun 28, 2021)

javier47 dijo:


> Entiendo perfectamente la situación!! Me pasa lo mismo con un osciloscopio que yo solito he roto!!! Tengo que arreglarlo si o si. No puedo permitirme otro. Te animo, lamento no poder echarte una mano, mis conocimientos son muy limitados aún!!... dale, lo conseguirás!


Hola Javier47, gracias hermano por tus gentiles palabras de aliento, ya gracias a todos y al gran apoyo que me ofrecieron, finalmente logré solucionar el problema, dispensandome su tiempo y geniales conocimientos, gracias una vez más. Saludos Perdu.


Eduardo dijo:


> Revisá si el cortocircuito está en el cable del motor ,puede haberse retorcido/mordido y se tocan cables o contra la chapa.
> 
> Esos motores son de muy baja potencia, salvo por defecto de fabricacion o vandalismo es difícil que se quemen.


Hola Eduardo, hermano por suerte finalmente la placa electrónica no tenía nada, todo el dolor de cabeza, realmente lo había creado el Stepper Motor Swing, como motor unipolar de 5 cables 4 bobinas, una de ellas se abrió y las otras 3 quedaron en corte entre sí, por lo que luego de hacer las mediciones, tengo que buscar un nuevo motor, para hacer su reemplazo. Reitero mi total agradecimiento por dedicar parte de su tiempo, al igual que los otros colegas, que desinteresadamente, me ofrecieron su genial ayuda. Gracias una vez más. Saludos Perdu.


----------

